# Spring Garden Party in Fuengirola



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

BRITISH CONSULATE SPRING GARDEN PARTY IN AID OF AGE CONCERN ESPAÑA

On 27 May the British Consulate will hold a Spring Garden Party at the Castillo Sohail in Fuengirola. The evening event is in aid of Age Concern España, who hope to raise enough funds to provide training for 60 volunteers.

The party will take place between 6pm and 9pm and promises to be a fun event for all ages. As well as enjoying musical performances, attendees will have the chance to win impressive prizes in a raffle draw. British Ambassador to Spain, Giles Paxman, British Consul to Malaga, Steve Jones, and various local public figures will also be present. 

The event is being held to celebrate the ongoing British Consulate/Age Concern Partnership Project and to raise essential funds for the charity. Volunteer caseworkers for Age Concern España offer assistance to over 15,000 British Nationals over the age of 50 living in Spain. The role of volunteers can range from advising on benefit entitlements to arranging activities for the socially isolated. 

Sarah Rogers, casework manager, says:

“Volunteers need ongoing training to ensure they offer a really beneficial service to elderly people. Kind contributions from the public make this possible. At this event, we will be having fun at the same time as making a real difference.”

All proceeds from entrance and raffle ticket donations will directly benefit Age Concern España’s caseworker project across Spain. 

If you would like to buy a ticket for the Garden Party please contact: 
British Consulate Malaga - 952 352 300
Bookworld Puerto Banus - 952 816 084
Bookworld Fuengirola (Miramar) - 952 472 669
Bookworld Fuengirola (Town) - 952 664 837
Bookworld San Pedro - 952 786 366
Euroweekly News - 952 561 245

If you have other queries about the event, or if you would like to donate a raffle prize, contact Sarah Rogers, Country Casework Manager for the British Consulate/Age Concern Partnership Project, on 917 146 439 or 606 522 915.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

How much are the tickets please?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

15€ each


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

If I as over I would go - but sadly I will be here in the rain  I have sent details to friends who are living there


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

This event is not for the young and attractive so you don't qualify!






natalieml said:


> If I as over I would go - but sadly I will be here in the rain  I have sent details to friends who are living there


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

You need to go to the Spanish equivalent of Spec Savers!!

Sadly I am neither 




shoemanpete said:


> This event is not for the young and attractive so you don't qualify!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> You need to go to the Spanish equivalent of Spec Savers!!
> 
> Sadly I am neither


I just cleaned my specs and see the same pic. Am I missing something?


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Well you said it all there - you cleaned your specs!! Perhaps it is time to go back to the opticians.

Wish I was still younger though 




shoemanpete said:


> I just cleaned my specs and see the same pic. Am I missing something?


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Well you said it all there - you cleaned your specs!! Perhaps it is time to go back to the opticians.
> 
> Wish I was still younger though




I give up! Should always listen to good advice, never argue with a lady LOL!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Well said 



shoemanpete said:


> I give up! Should always listen to good advice, never argue with a lady LOL!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Get a room!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> I give up! Should always listen to good advice, never argue with a lady LOL!


I never argue with a lady; I argue with my wife :eyebrows:


----------

